# X Free 4.2, Monitor und Win XP

## Alexco

Hallo 

Wenn ich nach meiner Linux Session meinen Rechner neustarte und danach

WInXP boote, stimmen die Auflösungen in meinem Monitor nicht mehr.

Wenn ich den Rechner allerdings vorher komplett ausschalte, dann geht alles ohne Probleme. Frage: Was mach der X Server, an der GFX-Karte (ATI Radeon) und am Monitor, und wie kann ich dieses Verhalten abschalten ?!?!?

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das etwas was unter linux verändert wurde an deinen monitor einstellungen, das diese selbst bei einem neustart irgendwie in windows noch da sein könnten, das prob liegt denk ich wo anders

----------

## nunja

Liegt definitiv nicht am Zusammenspiel Linux - Windows XP.

Starte mal Windows XP und schaue in der Systemsteuerung nach wie die Auflösung

Deines Bildschirms gesetzt ist und mit welcher Frequenz.

Dann unter Linux paßt Du das ganze in der Datei /etc/X11/Xf86Config-4 an diese

Angaben an und schon sollte es laufen.

Allerdings solltest Du darauf achten das Dein Kern die entsprechenden Module für

Deine Grafikkarte mit übersetzt hast.

Bei mir zum Beispiel mga für eine M***** Grafikkarte.

Wenn alles richtig gesetzt ist sollte Dein Problem behoben sein.

----------

## Alexco

Das Problem ist leider immer noch da.

Linux hat 1024x768x24 @ 85 Hz

XP hat  1024x768x32 @ 85 Hz.

Wenn ich nun Linux runterfahre, meldet WinXP weiterhin die obrige Einstellung, nur mein Monitor zeigt sehr seltsame Auflösungen und 

Refreshraten an (er meldet 60Hz).  Irgendwie klappt der Wechsel da nicht...

----------

